
The ``algorithmic'' Buzzword - alg0rith
http://bbs.progrider.org/prog/read/1447799270
======
markbnj
I thought this had potential when I read the first couple of responses, but it
wore out fast, and note there is some language in reply 17 that many people
(virtually everyone) will find offensive.

